# Will Platys work for my tank?



## badfish714 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello All!
I am relatively new to fishkeeping. I say relatively new because I have been a fish freak since I was little, worked in aquarium stores in the past and currently spend most of my time at work in the aquatics section, but this is my first serious tank of my own. I have wanted a setup for years, but could never afford a good one- until a few months ago when everything I needed fell into my lap in gently used but working condition. Yay for networking at the LFS! It seems like the fish gods have finally favored me! 
The Specs:
75 G Freshwater tank
Hang on the Back Filter rated at 150 G + Sponge Filter rated at 125 G placed at opposite ends
200W Heater
Plenty of Mopani Wood, caves, Java Moss, Java Fern, some anubias (not sure which), and another type of plant I am still trying to identify
Substrate is currently playground sand but I would like to upgrade to black sand (3m Colorquartz if I can but that’s looking harder and harder these days) 
>1 Watt per Gallon Fluorescent Lighting (I know I will need to upgrade this eventually but for now it seems to do well with the plants I have)
Weekly 1/3 water changes 
KH: ~30 ppm
GH: ~30 ppm
PH: 7
Temp: 79 (but may slowly lower this soon to around 76)
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: <20
I currently have 6 Corydoras Julii, 6 Otocinclus, 2 Bamboo Filter Shrimp, and one Amano Shrimp. Everyone seems to be eating well and looks healthy and happy. I plan on adding 6-8 Corydoras Panda, 12-15 Rummy Nose Tetra, a trio of either apistos or rams, and 1 or 2 more Amanos. (Maybe Malaysian Sand Sifting Snails- any comments on them? I am currently trying to get rid of Ramshorns.) I know this is pushing the limit in terms of stocking. I am a water change fanatic and have been told that with the 75 I will have a little more wiggle room due to larger footprint, small fish, etc.
What I have been going for is a peaceful South American community aquarium (the shrimp being the Asian exception). I want to try to bring as much balance to the aquarium both in terms of aesthetics as well as species compatibility and requirements. 

The Questions:
I need a top water fish! I was originally looking at black neon tetras, but now I am leaning strongly towards platies and would love some outside opinions. Even though I know they are Central American fish, I like the platies for a variety of reasons. The fry would add variety to my other fishes’ diets, they are colorful and readily available, and are supposedly hardy. Also, I am trying to get my girlfriend interested in my fish (if this tank goes well then I can expand! Muahahaha!) and it would be great if I could have pretty fish she could pick out at the store and tell apart from the others in the tank. I would like a 1 male to 4 or 5 females ratio.
Do platies spend the majority of their time in the top level? I have read they inhabit all levels but I am wondering if they will stay mostly near the top if the middle and bottom are already occupied.
Are they good dither fish?
Is it true that platies will interact/school with color varieties other than their own since they are basically the same species?
Do you see any problems arising with my current setup and my stocking scheme?
I have read that Platies prefer slower water. One end of my tank does have a stronger current to accommodate the filter shrimp, but all the other fish can swim through it and the other end is pretty calm. Do you think this will work for them? 
How sensitive are platys when it comes to water hardness? I know hardness is important for buffering, but my hardness and ph seem to stay stable, so should I be worrying about hardness and compatibility at all?
Can you suggest a more suitable topwater fish?

Thank you so much for yer time and for tolerating my long-windedness!!!


----------

